# Bolt at Walmart?



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone know whether Walmart will be selling the bolt? That's the only store that is available to me here on this island that retails TiVos. I checked online and they don't show it there at all but maybe they won't update their servers until tomorrow on the release date?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Walmart is listed on the website.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> Does anyone know whether Walmart will be selling the bolt? That's the only store that is available to me here on this island that retails TiVos. I checked online and they don't show it there at all but maybe they won't update their servers until tomorrow on the release date?


How about Weaknees.com will they ship to you? That is where I bought my Roamio they sent it from CA to NY for nothing, doesn't seem like it would be much more to you.

Just checked looks like cheapest shipping to HA is $30 - 2 day was $60.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Walmart is listed on the website.


Yeah that's been there awhile from the other models but no sign of Bolt yet.



atmuscarella said:


> How about Weaknees.com will they ship to you? That is where I bought my Roamio they sent it from CA to NY for nothing, doesn't seem like it would be much more to you. Just checked looks like cheapest shipping to HA is $30 - 2 day was $60.


Yeah I looked there but I can get cheaper at BB with ship.

I'm Hoping to maybe grab local or I have another dealer option possibly.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Anybody happen to see one at their local Walmart by chance, or any other B&M retailer besides Best Buy? Target, Radio Shack, Sears, K-Mart?


----------

